# Ender's Game



## Stabering (Aug 6, 2007)

I just read Ender's Game about two weeks ago, it was a pretty easy read. But it was really really good, even if it was a lower level of reading and a short book. But besides that, i found that he made a bunch more.

Whats wierd about the series is the first book, Ender's Game, is short and big fonted, while Ender's Shadow, the same story from a different view, is super long and relaly small font. It was awesome nonetheless however. 

Reccommended, there are like 10 books too :razz:


----------



## Khay (Aug 6, 2007)

I also reccomend the Ender's series. Ender's Game and Ender's Shadow are excellent starts to the series. Though the books further in are much more complex and steered towards an adult audience, less action packed you could say, they are still good.

Orson Scott Card is a great author, so yes, definitely pick this one up.


----------



## Stabering (Aug 7, 2007)

I just read Xenoide and it was great. I think i missed a book inbetween enders game and xenocide, but it didnt really matter. It was great, amazing.


----------



## Hodge (Aug 7, 2007)

....

There are two series. _Ender's Game, Speaker for the Dead, Xenocide,_ and _Children of the Mind_ belong to the original series. More recently, Card has written a second series focusing on Bean and the other children who were part of Ender's team, starting with _Ender's Shadow._

The first series was great, although it got worse as it went on. The second series has the same deal, really.


----------



## Amour (Aug 7, 2007)

I haven't read any of them.. Think I'll have to give them a try.
My sister's read Ender's game for school. They hated it when they started, loved it when they finished.


----------



## Stabering (Aug 7, 2007)

I have to go back and read Speaker for the Dead, but I'll most likely read Children of the Mind first because I have it with me. I read Ender's shadow and Shadow of the Hegemon, and once I'm done with this series I'm going to return to it and read the rest of them. As far as I can tell there are 4 books in Bean's series as well, although I may be wrong.


----------



## ClancyBoy (Aug 7, 2007)

Orson Scott Card was a childhood friend of my dad.  Orem Utah, born & raised.

I thought the first one was interesting.  The others not so much.  His current pro-War on Terror book is absolute crap.  Not just for the subject matter either.


----------



## WriterJohnB (Aug 8, 2007)

I agree about the anti-terrorist novel (Empire.)  Pure drivel.  I listen to books on CD and heard an interview with Card.  He said "Speaker for the Dead." was supposed to be the most important book in the Ender series.  In fact, he only wrote "Ender's Game" because his character for Speaker had to be guilty of genocide.  (or is that species-cide?)  I haven't liked anything he's written since Speaker.

Take care,

JohnB


----------



## Stabering (Aug 8, 2007)

It's called Xenocide, when you wipe out an intelligent alien species. It's not a real term we use today because so far aleins with intelligance dont exist. I'm sure when we do find them though we will use the term Xenocide, just because it was pre-thought of.

 That's what Ender thought he had done, but really he never commited to Xenocide, he only tried.

I havent read Speaker for the Dead yet, however i assume after Children of the Mind that is exactly what i'll be doing. Then ill finish the Bean series, which i thought were better than the ender's series.


----------



## Quaq (Aug 10, 2007)

I came to this board planning on reccomending Orson Scott Card as a really good author, only to find a thread labeled "Ender's Game," go figure! I've read a lot of things he's written including the Ender series, the Earth series, Magic Street, Folk of the Fringe, Lost Boys, Alvin series, Treasure Box, and first of his Women of the Genesis series. He is definately my favorite author.


----------



## MelodyLeigh (Aug 11, 2007)

It was this year that I found a friend reading this during class and since I'm so curious (=P), I just HAD to ask him what he was reading.

He lent it to me, and I loved every bit of it. Even though it was an easy book, at the same time, it made everything flow and all of the descriptions were a lot more real to me than most books I've read.


----------



## Smiling Hobo (Aug 12, 2007)

ClancyBoy said:


> Orson Scott Card was a childhood friend of my dad. Orem Utah, born & raised.


Huh, that's so cool.



> I thought the first one was interesting. The others not so much. His current pro-War on Terror book is absolute crap. Not just for the subject matter either.


Hm, I actually disagree with that a lot...I thought that Speaker For the Dead and Xenocide were the two best books of the series (though Children of the Mind was a bit disappointing), but whatever...and I haven't read his newer books...they're no good, eh? Shame...


----------



## ClancyBoy (Aug 14, 2007)

Stabering said:


> It's called Xenocide, when you wipe out an intelligent alien species. It's not a real term we use today because so far aleins with intelligance dont exist. I'm sure when we do find them though we will use the term Xenocide, just because it was pre-thought of.



It's not a term we use today because it's not very good Greek.  Xeno- means alien as in strange or foreign, not alien as in extraterrestrials.


----------



## ClancyBoy (Aug 14, 2007)

Smiling Hobo said:


> Huh, that's so cool.



Dad said he wasn't allowed to hang out with young Orson because he had stacks of porn in his treehouse or something.


----------



## raymondstary (Aug 15, 2007)

I liked _Pattern of the Title. _


----------



## WordWeaver (Aug 15, 2007)

Speaker For The Dead was really intended as a stand alone novel. Card had the idea first, but novelized Ender's Game after he realized that Ender from his short story would be the ideal Speaker For The Dead.

I love the entire Ender series, by the way. They really delve deep into the human psyche.


----------



## gwhoosh (Aug 15, 2007)

I just finished Ender's Game. At times I didn't like it, sometimes I did, and after I finished it, I liked it. The ending was good. But after reading what everyone has to say about the other books in the series, I'm scared to read them, that it might ruin it for me!


----------



## Ghost.X (Aug 18, 2007)

gwhoosh said:


> I just finished Ender's Game. At times I didn't like it, sometimes I did, and after I finished it, I liked it. The ending was good. But after reading what everyone has to say about the other books in the series, I'm scared to read them, that it might ruin it for me!


 
Speaker of the Dead is a great book, you should at least pick up that one. I haven't read much more then that tho, but I plan to.


----------



## WordWeaver (Sep 9, 2007)

One of my favorite stories relating to Ender's Game is the teacher that complained about how unrealistic it was for the children to be so damned intelligent. I believe she said something along the lines of, "Gifted children don't talk like that," to which Card replied, "Maybe they don't talk like that when _you're_ around."

I really felt bad for Ender. The poor guy could never win or get a break. First he's ridiculed and tormented by his brother for being an insignificant Third, then he's the last hope for the galaxy. Everything depends on his actions, his training, his victories, and all the damn kid wants is a normal life.

One of my favorite things about Ender was his adaptability through fear. He was always afraid, yet he knew he needed to adapt and face his fears to survive. He's quite possibly the strongest character in fiction.

Sorry, just my little schpeel.


----------

